# Hey!



## BrandonDyer (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello everyone, glad to be here. I hope I can learn from you guys.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!
Where are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Aug 30, 2020)

Welcome Brandon.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 30, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary Brandon.


----------



## Hruul (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome Brandon.


----------



## Crosche (Sep 4, 2020)

Welcome from YYC.


----------



## Janger (Nov 23, 2022)

He's a  spammer.  about to get nuked...


----------



## Brent H (Nov 23, 2022)

Boom!


----------



## Tom O (Nov 24, 2022)




----------

